# TUGG Login Question



## suzanne (Feb 11, 2013)

How do I stay logged onto TUGG BBS? My old laptop always kept me signed in. My new laptop doesn't. I have to enter both user and password every time on new laptop. It uses Windows 8, old laptop Windows 7. Old laptop I would get a pop up asking if I wanted ID's saved. I don't get the popup on the new laptop.

Suzanne


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 11, 2013)

Makai Guy said all it better than I did.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

TUG BBS Help article: I am not being logged in automatically

Moving this thread to About TUG BBS forum.


----------

